# Recommendations for Inspiring and Innovative Beekeepers



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Michael Palmer
Randy Oliver
The Adees
Dave Miksa
Tony Jadzak

I'll have to think about the questions.


----------



## Wolfer (Jul 15, 2012)

Micheal Bush has inspired me more than anyone else. I found his way of thinking right down my alley.


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

> If you had the chance to sit down with anyone working with bees who would it be and what are the top 5 questions you would ask them?


Tom Glenn and I'd just say, "Tell me everything!"



Rusty


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

Wolfer said:


> Micheal Bush has inspired me more than anyone else. I found his way of thinking right down my alley.


I'll second that!


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

Odfrank!!! Lauri!!! Oldtimer!!! Sqkcrk!!! Barry!!!!


----------



## Bees In Miami (Nov 30, 2012)

If you have ever seen the Horse Whisperer, the Dog Whisperer...etc.... I would HAVE to say, JP the Beeman. Check him out on You tube. They guy should have a "Bee Whisperer" show! Seriously.


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

Sue Cobey
Don the Fatbeeman


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Do you mean Don K. aka fat/beeman?


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes, I am not sure what his exact screen name is, but Don Kuchenmeister.

I edited my post, above.


----------



## BuckeyeBeek (Apr 16, 2013)

Michael Bush
Michael Palmer
Fat Bee Man

These 3 seasoned gurus have provided a wealth of information for me in my first year beekeeping.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

Another vote for Tony J. To quote another beekeeper who sometimes posts here, "A Rock Star of the Bee World."

My question relates to the recent study by Dennis V - how the heck are all those chemicals getting on to non-targets? Does one "solve" this problem by not letting the bees consume the pollen they collect in pollination, instead relying on beekeeper provided substitute? How does this relate to the encapsulated pollen we've been finding the past few years? This so runs in the face of doing things as naturally as possible.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah,
Dennis van Engelsdorp should be one my list too. Hoping he will come to NY this Fall and tell us about his collabrative research and what it might mean for the future. I wish he had been able to stay in NY.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Horace Bell.
If the rumors are true he has a crystal ball and I'd like a peek at it!


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Jim Paysen


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

For commercial interest, Mark Berninghausen ... he is not shy and will tell you everything. Big happy face.

For back yard interest Michael Bush, hands down. No need to ask questions he has it all online.

Fatbeeman has the best videos.

If you can't make it happen after using these resources there is no hope for Ya.


----------



## rhaldridge (Dec 17, 2012)

A lot of good names already, but I'd add a few:

Dee Lusby
Kirk Webster
Sam Comfort
Les Crowder
Wyatt A. Mangum
Dean Stiglitz
Laurence Cutts
Cleo Hogan

There's a woman here on BeeSource whom I find very impressive. She's not a veteran, but everything she does seems brilliantly well thought-out, and well-executed. Her screen name is Lauri-- don't know her actual name.

If I were writing the article, I think I'd contact these stellar names and ask them who inspired them, and then ask them who they think will be the next stars of the bee world.

I'll have to second Mark Berninghausen; it's his fault that I'm here infesting the forum. If you look at the number of times he's posted here, you get a pretty good idea of how much he contributes to the online community. But I first met him at his local bee club, where he is just as helpful in person.

Finally, I'll add my vote to the Michael Bush nominations. His book is my go-to source for info. What's more, even though the book is a bit expensive, all the info is available online for free. And even though he must have better things to do than answer dumb questions from beginners, he always does.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Innovative? Lauri

What's that persons screen name who made hives in milk crates and kept them in her garage? She's a Soldier or formerly a Soldier I believe from NC maybe. I'd call her innovative.

Sam Comfort has an interesting point of view on bees and life.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

And to all of those I would add, Kent Williams. A successful, treatment free, commercial beekeeper.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

Kent will be running EAS next year and I'm already hearing people say they won't miss it. An other person I'd like to hear is Grant Gillard. Speaking to a large group is not everyone's strong point. Some of those mentioned I'd love to sit in a small room and have a beer with... And I guess I should be feeling old as I have heard many of the people suggested, though far from all. Perhaps a better question would be who would you want to spend a few hours in a bee yard with?


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Andrew Dewey said:


> Perhaps a better question would be who would you want to spend a few hours in a bee yard with?


Kate Upton?


----------



## rhaldridge (Dec 17, 2012)

sqkcrk said:


> Sam Comfort has an interesting point of view on bees and life.


Hey, Mark, I'm an ancient hippie. You have to support your ancestral people, right?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Kent Williams. A successful, treatment free, commercial beekeeper. 

I should have also said, "a really honest, generous and outright nice guy".


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Andrew Dewey said:


> Perhaps a better question would be who would you want to spend a few hours in a bee yard with?


I don't often work w/ other beekeepers,
but when I do,
I sometimes find I prefer 
working alone. 

(ha, I bet you thought I was gonna say Dos Equis)


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Id add a few researchers that have interestimg data that is seldom referenced, even when it sjould be.

Richard Fell
Nancy Moran
Peter Teal
Jay Yoder

Id also look at some academic types that seem not to be on the treatment/geed treadmill

Paul Arnold
Deb Delany


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

geed?


----------



## arrowwood (Apr 11, 2012)

Nobody's mentioned MaryAnn Frazier, Larry Connor or Tim Ives yet?


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Or me.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Susan Cobey, Tom Glenn, Randy Oliver, Michael Palmer, Number 5 is hard since I still have several left that I would find very interesting to talk to. But if I think about who I already know the most about what they have had to say so I have the most questions for I woudl have to add Michael Bush. 

Several of them I have already spoken to. I had the chance to meet Randy but missed it. It was a speaking engagement and not exactly what i would be looking for. Still life interfered and I was very disappointed. I would love to go visit his him. I am only about an hour and a half away and love any excuse to go to Grass Valley. I consider it one of the most beautiful locations in the U.S. My wife enjoys an excuse to go to the farmers market in that area. That alone is a full day activity. It is a farmers market, Auction and Flea market all in one.


----------



## alexanderkjones (Jun 11, 2013)

These lists are incredible! Thank you for your feedback everyone. I'm actually at EAS right now and will be running into some of these people so I'll be sure to get their feedback on this series. If anyone knows someone specifically at EAS they'd like to ear from this fall let me know!


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

alexanderkjones said:


> These lists are incredible!


Alex, I woulda thought there would be more chimed in on some of the Innovative hands on keepers listed here. With all due repect, Not so much the keepers that chase the microphone.


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

Jim Paysen, one of the most innovative of his time or even now His video will just make you say wow

Horace Bell, I would love to watch this man make bees and run them.

While i'm making a list i'll dig Keith Jarret out from under the bus, the man can make some nice youtube videos lol. 
Seriously i wouldn't mind watching him for a year. He Seems to know how to make the $$. More than some can say even though they run a lot more bees. Those numbers don't matter its the $ numbers that do.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

All great names have been given, 
but as for the questions I might ask...

What do you consider the most important management aspects of beekeeping?

Do you treat for anything and what, how, and when do you do it?

If I'm not a pollinator, and even if I am, what tips can you give for feeding bees?

What are a few of the signs of a beehive that is not in prime shape or health?

Can I come and shadow you in your beeyard for a year?


----------



## Zeekeeper (May 27, 2013)

I definitely recommend Sam Comfort. 

He was my inspiration to start beekeeping, and I recently had the privilege of having him speak at the Palm Beach Beekeeper Association's monthly meeting last month. While not everyone may agree with his methods and philosophy, he certainly has an awesome ability to inspire people through his presentation of beekeeping and his raw, honest enthusiasm for honey bees.


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

I would like to add David LaFerney and Ray Marler and Vance G and second Deb Delaney 
There are many on this site that have inspired me and helped me.
I would be curious as to the kinds of the things that run through a beekeeper's mind when they are working with the bees.


----------



## thenance007 (May 25, 2011)

When speaking of innovators, how can you not add Walt Wright, the "father" of checkerboarding and definitely an independent thinker and keen observer of life in the hive?


----------



## Patrick Cassidy (Apr 8, 2013)

Michael Bush said:


> And to all of those I would add, Kent Williams. A successful, treatment free, commercial beekeeper.





Michael Bush said:


> >Kent Williams. A successful, treatment free, commercial beekeeper.
> 
> I should have also said, "a really honest, generous and outright nice guy".


Just went to a queen rearing class he taught. Very smart, down to earth guy.
I left without getting any contact information for him though. Does anyone have any?
Thanks


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

There is an email listed here:
http://www.ksbabeekeeping.org/kent-williams-offers-hands-on-bee-school-march-30-april-2/


----------



## JeronimoJC (Jul 21, 2016)

Please don't forget Bernhard Heuvel!

Do a search for some of his posts on this site and you'll see the great contributions he's made. I know he has inspired me as he shared his beekeeping methods.


----------



## Patrick Cassidy (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks Michael.
I watched part of a youtube video of you speaking at Clifty Falls in Indiana a few years ago. Good info. I like your thoughts on natural bee keeping.


----------



## Kidbeeyoz (May 8, 2013)

JeronimoJC said:


> Please don't forget Bernhard Heuvel!
> 
> Do a search for some of his posts on this site and you'll see the great contributions he's made. I know he has inspired me as he shared his beekeeping methods.


Yep, have to agree with that one.


----------



## Kidbeeyoz (May 8, 2013)

sqkcrk said:


> Innovative? Lauri
> 
> What's that persons screen name who made hives in milk crates and kept them in her garage? She's a Soldier or formerly a Soldier I believe from NC maybe. I'd call her innovative.
> 
> Sam Comfort has an interesting point of view on bees and life.


Certainly, and she has only been keeping bees for a short number of years.


----------



## Kidbeeyoz (May 8, 2013)

Innovative, what about the Aussie 'flow hive' inventors. Largest step in beekeeping since 1851.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Bigger than discovering the King was a Queen? Bigger even than figuring out parthenogenisis?


----------



## ALOHA BUZZ (Apr 23, 2015)

Third year beekeeper, here are the 5 questions: 1-What are the most important habits a beekeeper should have
2- What are the worst mistakes the beekeeper should avoid
3-Critical bee-space management
4-How to find a mentor that is available
5-How to choose the right equipment from the beginning to minimize costs
Those questions aren't in a particular order.
Thank you for your initiative and good luck.
Marian


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>>Innovative, what about the Aussie 'flow hive' inventors. Largest step in beekeeping since 1851.

>Bigger than discovering the King was a Queen?
Certainly some people seem to have figured that out as far back as the 1500s (see Bienen Kunst by Nichol Jacobi who wrote about grafting queens and doing walk away splits) but Huber proved it beyond any doubt by 1788 and published it in 1792.

>Bigger even than figuring out parthenogenisis?
Jan Dzierzon proved this in 1835 and published it in 1845.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

Kidbeeyoz said:


> Innovative, what about the Aussie 'flow hive' inventors. Largest step in beekeeping since 1851.


It may be the largest step, but I'm not sure it was a step forward.


----------



## ericweller (Jan 10, 2013)

Deleted. I misunderstood the OP.


----------



## Kidbeeyoz (May 8, 2013)

GaSteve said:


> It may be the largest step, but I'm not sure it was a step forward.


That's a myopic view. What beekeeping product have you invented in your backyard lately? Did the public think it was so good that they crowd funded millions of dollars to invest in it? Is it now sold in 40 countries? Is it a beekeeping item that no one has ever thought of before in all the history of beekeeping? I think you may be jealous of the inventors success and just another naysayer and they are two bob a dozen.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

Not to derail the thread, but I think the crowd funding success was due more to the expert marketing of connecting the purchase of a flow hive to "saving the bees". Not so much due to the practical utility of "not disturbing the bees to harvest honey". The invention was admittedly very innovative. However I know many people who supported the crowd funding and purchased them. They were as excited as a kid on Christmas morning when they received it - bragging about it to everyone. Now after a year or two of use, they don't say a word about how well it works. Most quit using them and they're sitting in a shed somewhere.


----------



## BDT123 (Dec 31, 2016)

Well, I sure wish they'd start selling them. I still use mine and the most under-rated thing about them is the 'fun' factor. 
Got me into bee-keeping, so that was enough for me to think very kindly about them. 
Put bugs in a box, get honey - how hard could it be...
Then all the stuff nobody mentioned. Yikes! 2 years in and 6 standard hives now, but the Flow is still fun.


----------



## WesternWilson (Jul 18, 2012)

Paul Kelly, of the University of Guelph
Michael Palmer, his lectures and postings have been a huge help
Randy Oliver, ditto
I have really enjoyed Grant Gillard's books and would also like to ask him questions
Jo Miller, who teaches Apprentice and Journeyman class in our club, was the first female bee inspector in WA state, and a student herself of the legendary Roy Thurber. Jo always has good ideas.
Hubertus Kohn, a former prof and brilliant beekeeper, also a local club member.

I would ask them all what management skills they find most critical.


----------

